
Show HN: Irrational Beliefs Around the World - mariushop
https://superstitious.network
======
sephoric
This is an interesting concept but for some reason I expected it to be a
curated list and not a list of unvetted user submissions. Still interesting
though, just different than my expectations.

~~~
ancanny
Hey, thanks! Gotta make the list first :)

------
mariushop
Did you know that in some parts of Turkey it's not cool to clip your
fingernails after sunset?

